# MTB shoe good for hike-a-bike



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

Any recs on a shoe that won't fall apart from hike-a-bike and potentially have some traction on rocks and roots? Besides that I'm just looking for velcro straps and something sub $100-$150


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Cleat compatible or flats?

If cleat, then the Specialized Rime might be worth a look. Vibram sole, so tacky and good traction and still seems relatively stiff for a shoe that is capable of being walked in.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

If they exist I haven't found them yet, so far Lake Cyclcing Shoes with Vibram soles have worked great. Unfortunately, they don't compare to what real hiking boots can do.

For serious hikes this also works:


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

Shalom said:


> Cleat compatible or flats?
> 
> If cleat, then the Specialized Rime might be worth a look. Vibram sole, so tacky and good traction and still seems relatively stiff for a shoe that is capable of being walked in.


Yes, SPDs. Sorry, I forget not everyone rides clipless.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Hike a bike SPD shoe: Shimano m086 (discontinued so you prolly have to get m087 unless you can score a pair of the old ones off Nashbar/eBay, etc.). I have a pair of SIDI Dominator 5's as well and while they are very light and fit my foot well, they totally SUCK for hike a bike. 

Hike a bike SPD boot: Lake MX-140. Awesome for repelling water though not as warm as the big 'n clunky MXZ302's


----------



## lone ranger nh (Oct 19, 2011)

i like my shimano SH-MT53. rubber sole, good grip on rocks, easy to walk and hike in, but also stiff for pedaling. i find them really comfortable as well. these shoes have taken a beating, so far no rips, tears, stitching coming undone, or sole coming off. i get them wet all the time, do trail work, hike a bike. got 2 seasons on these, couldn't be happier. they are a lace up with 1 velcrostrap.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

lone ranger nh said:


> i like my shimano SH-MT53. rubber sole, good grip on rocks, easy to walk and hike in, but also stiff for pedaling. i find them really comfortable as well. these shoes have taken a beating, so far no rips, tears, stitching coming undone, or sole coming off. i get them wet all the time, do trail work, hike a bike. got 2 seasons on these, couldn't be happier. they are a lace up with 1 velcrostrap.


Yes good! I have a pair with 3 years use, 2 sets of laces, and still no tears, scuffs, etc. Soles show little wear.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Im going to second the Lake products. They are good, durable and priced right at under a hundred.

Only thing I do is glue the soles with shoe goop if I tear a lug. I get about a year out of a pair, and thats well over 200 rides.


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll second what edub said. The "cheap" Shimano SPD MTB shoe has worked great for me. Aside from some camp slippers, they were all I took on a 4 day bikepacking trip, which included a 5 mile hike across snow drifts and rocks to a alpine lake. They dry quickly, the rubber lugs are tough and simple, the cleats are well "sheltered" inside the tread of the sole. I'll also second that the Sidi Dominators are not good for hike-a-bike. To me, the treads are too narrow, and frequently rolls the ankle.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

Sorry I should have been more clear. I'm not looking for an SPD army boot, although I am impressed such a thing exists. Just looking for a normal MTB shoe with traction and that's durable enough for hiking up rocky trails I can't clear.


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

specialized tahoe.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nortwave bike and walk

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pearl iZUMi Men's X-Alp Enduro II Cycling Shoe*



William_Cannon said:


> Any recs on a shoe that won't fall apart from hike-a-bike and potentially have some traction on rocks and roots? Besides that I'm just looking for velcro straps and something sub $100-$150


Perhaps I'm too late to help you but I've had these a few weeks and I love them!
Pearl iZUMi Men's X-Alp Enduro II Cycling Shoe


----------



## Flanker90 (Dec 16, 2010)

Diadora escape are very light and strong.


----------



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this shoe?

Spiuk Rumbo MTB Shoes,Leisure,Mountain Bike,41,44,45 | eBay


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

I use these;










X-Alp Footwear

I use them for all of the riding I do. Cross country to downhill. Maybe not the best or most stiff shoe out there, but they have not failed me yet. I also have wide feet and these fit perfect! They are decent to walk in. I use them with Crank Brothers Mallet pedals, so I can't comment how they would work with a small platform SPD pedal.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

i'll second the enduro x-alp II enduro or elites ( i like a buckle ).

or

the mavic alpine XL's look interesting.

Mavic Alpine XL Mountain Shoe 2012 at Price Point


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

+ 1 on Lake.



Jwind said:


> mavic alpine XL's look interesting.


 They may look interesting, but ... they feature Salomon's propriety Contagrip® material for their soles. And this is a disaster, when it comes to little moisture on roots and rocks. Their claim "The best in traction and durability." is straightforward laughable. In the presence of shoes with Vibram® soles and even very reliable shoes with rubber soles from Shimano, Diadora and Specialized I wouldn't consider this shoe.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

rarekin said:


> + 1 on Lake.
> .


:thumbsup:
Lake's with Vibram soles. Personally I love the mx165's but they are hard to come by nowadays.


----------

